# Turbo and supercharger owners read this...



## RICKGTO (Mar 25, 2006)

My wife recently gave me the go ahead on purchasing a turbo or a supercharger for my 06 Goat. She also added “get a good one.” I have been doing a lot of research and I want to know what problems have you guys had with your set-up. I can’t decide so I want to hear the horror stories of your boosted Goat driving you insane. Also tell me what kit you have and if you would purchase the same one again, if not what would you switch too. Thanks everyone in advance for your help.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

congrad on that. wish my wife was that :cool about getting stuff for the goat


----------



## RICKGTO (Mar 25, 2006)

Yeah, it's give and take but she is great.


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

APS makes the best twin turbo kit bar none! http://www.airpowersystems.com.au/ls1/us_gto.htm


----------



## RICKGTO (Mar 25, 2006)

I was looking into that, do you have one installed? The last time I heard they were 9k though which is a little steep.


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

My kit is on it's way from Oz.


----------



## camcojb (Dec 23, 2005)

Mine will be for sale soon. The APS kit is top notch.

Jody


----------



## wildchildm39 (Jun 14, 2005)

camcojb said:


> Mine will be for sale soon. The APS kit is top notch.
> 
> Jody


 Please contact me I might be interested, I'm local. How much? How used is it? Any problems? Does it include all hardware?


----------



## camcojb (Dec 23, 2005)

wildchildm39 said:


> Please contact me I might be interested, I'm local. How much? How used is it? Any problems? Does it include all hardware?


I bought the first US kit they made, was delivered in December. It has maybe 1000 miles total on it, probably less. I also got the only kit sold with the larger 50 lb/hr turbos. They spool instantly even on the stock LS2, but I wanted the larger ones for a 402 I had built.

There's a couple things that I'm trying to get through APS like the oil pump bracket (had to be modded for an auto trans, their kit was only fitted to 6 speed cars), and the a/c drier and hoses which don't come back off once tightened down. Everything is there. I have not figured a price yet; I paid $9500 for mine due to the larger turbos. This kit supports 1000 HP with my turbos, yet spools instantly.

I'll post in classifieds once I get pricing for all the mods; I bought a trans, converter, billet axles, etc which were all replaced to handle the turbo power.

Jody


----------



## wildchildm39 (Jun 14, 2005)

camcojb said:


> I bought the first US kit they made, was delivered in December. It has maybe 1000 miles total on it, probably less. I also got the only kit sold with the larger 50 lb/hr turbos. They spool instantly even on the stock LS2, but I wanted the larger ones for a 402 I had built.
> 
> There's a couple things that I'm trying to get through APS like the oil pump bracket (had to be modded for an auto trans, their kit was only fitted to 6 speed cars), and the a/c drier and hoses which don't come back off once tightened down. Everything is there. I have not figured a price yet; I paid $9500 for mine due to the larger turbos. This kit supports 1000 HP with my turbos, yet spools instantly.
> 
> ...


 cool please pm me, when you are ready to sell, I have cash.


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

Jody, you starting over?


----------



## camcojb (Dec 23, 2005)

ftlfirefighter said:


> Jody, you starting over?



If by starting over you mean going to a different car project, then yes I'm starting over. I'm selling the GTO and all related items.

Jody


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

That's cool buddy, what's next on the agenda?


----------



## camcojb (Dec 23, 2005)

ftlfirefighter said:


> That's cool buddy, what's next on the agenda?


Something that already comes boosted and can be turned up without causing smog issues. Really leaning towards a 996TT Porsche (used about $70K to $80K for an 01/02 with under 20K miles) or an SL65 Mercedes, but really can't afford the Mercedes. My buddy has an SL65 that runs 11.30's with RennTech tuning and no other mods.

Jody


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

The Porsche's an EXCELLENT choice!! Nobody does turbos like they do since they were the first. Are you selling the goat with or without the APS system?


----------



## camcojb (Dec 23, 2005)

ftlfirefighter said:


> The Porsche's an EXCELLENT choice!! Nobody does turbos like they do since they were the first. Are you selling the goat with or without the APS system?


The GTO is back to stock. Only thing left to remove is the Harrop cover. Axles, trans/converter, turbo kit, etc. are all gone from the car. Can't get anything for the fully modded car, so back to stock to sell it and I'll sell all the mods separately.

Back on track, the APS kit is awesome. Excellent fit and performance, you will love yours.

Jody


----------



## The_Goat (Mar 10, 2005)

Can you get me a job where you work! I wish I had the money to put into a really well built turbo system and the required upgrades....


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

Jody, were Cali's smog regs a factor? Pulling the kit off every other year would be a huge hassel. Fortunately here in FL there's no emissions checks anymore.


----------



## camcojb (Dec 23, 2005)

ftlfirefighter said:


> Jody, were Cali's smog regs a factor? Pulling the kit off every other year would be a huge hassel. Fortunately here in FL there's no emissions checks anymore.



Not in the way you'd think. With a new vehicle you get six years before the first smog now, so I wasn't due until 2011. Doubtful I'd still have the car. They did add a new law this year though. They are aiming it at imports and street racers, but technically even an aftermarket cat-back is just cause for them to pull you over and open the hood. If there's any non smog-legal items on the car they have the option of giving you a ticket to visit the smog referee or impound the car immediately, officers discretion. I actually witnessed them impound half a dozen cars one evening on the main road to the drag strip on street car night. All imports with big mufflers. Problem is they are trying to curb street racing but they grabbed all the guys who were going to the track to race legally. Sets a bad example.

So this new law is another reason I'm aiming towards a factory turbo car this time.

Jody


----------



## RICKGTO (Mar 25, 2006)

Nothing yet. Does that mean that nobody has any problems with their set-up? Question I have now is does anyone have an STS on an 06 that is running conservative boost 5-8 lbs? And anyone with an STS ever had a problem with the turbo getting some water on or around it? I spoke to someone at STS and they said getting water on it would not cause any problems but I wanted to hear from someone who lives in a rainy environment, like me in Miami, FL.


----------



## XGTO (Mar 2, 2006)

*Stock*

hey keep it stock body, don't void your guarantee, the Goat is a natural born
muscle car, I only have a CAI on my Goat and its fast very fast, just put high octane gas and drive, remember that there's always a faster car outhere but with the Goat you should be on top must of the time:cheers


----------



## XGTO (Mar 2, 2006)

*Forgot!*

Go Heat!!!


----------



## CopperD (Apr 22, 2006)

I think Im the only 06 STS and my car is still in the shop waiting on parts to be made. I have rode in 2 STS vehicals around Pittsburgh Pa and in the rain to. The owner did not seem to care about the water as you would need to completely submerse the turbo for a good bit to rappidly drop its temp to crack it. The turbo also does not get as hot as turbos selected for the engine bay area.


----------



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

One of the advantages is the fact that on the remote turbo you are cooling it with ambient air and not sitting under the hood building heat, so you shouldn't have a problem with the water.


----------



## RICKGTO (Mar 25, 2006)

XGTO your are right, there is always another car out there that is faster. I am doing the same thing that I did with the four other cars I have built: I build it for me. What I am trying to achieve though is a well rounded street car. The handling of the car is pretty good, so first I am going to address the power. I want 500 whp that I can drive around in everyday. I may not beat everyone on the road (there are A LOT of fast cars here in Miami, FL) but I will suprise the hell out of a lot of people. I figured that the build up of heat would be less with the turbo so far away. CopperD what turbo did you upgrade to?


----------



## wildchildm39 (Jun 14, 2005)

get the APS good for over 600 rwhp w/ the right mods


----------



## RICKGTO (Mar 25, 2006)

9k though is a bit steep. The STS will give me what I am looking for, for 1500 less. I am also waiting to see if Procharger makes a kit for the 06. I am trying to do it in steps so my wallet is not empty.


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

Remember what your wife said "Get a GOOD one"  You wanna play you gotta pay brother.


----------



## RICKGTO (Mar 25, 2006)

Yeah but I have spent *A LOT* of money on my previous cars and I don't want to work for my car, been there done that.


----------



## I Stall Automatics (Aug 10, 2005)

camcojb said:


> Something that already comes boosted and can be turned up without causing smog issues. Really leaning towards a 996TT Porsche (used about $70K to $80K for an 01/02 with under 20K miles) or an SL65 Mercedes, but really can't afford the Mercedes. My buddy has an SL65 that runs 11.30's with RennTech tuning and no other mods.
> 
> Jody


I've put 1,000 or so miles on an SL65 AMG Mercedes... Blast to drive, but it's really about the luxury more than pure performance. Still, with the 738 ft lbs of torque @ 2,000rpm, and 604 hp @ 5,000 rpm, it's FAST. I actually raced and beat a 2003 Lamborghini Gallardo (nice guy BTW)... while the seat was gently massaging my back. 

I test drove a 996TT Porsche a few days ago actually (took it to nearly 90 in a 35 with the salesman egging me on heh). Very fun, but the kind of car you need to take to a track (road race/autocross) to really hit its performance limits without hurting yourself. This is definetly would be a sweet car to upgrade... I hear with just ECU tuning, you can have it going 200 and beyond. (The one i drove had a little over 8,000 miles on it, it was a 2001, and I could have gotten it for a few thousand under $80k).

Have fun! :cheers


----------



## camcojb (Dec 23, 2005)

Well, leaning towards a new Z06 now. I know it isn't boosted but it's very fast as-is.

There's an APS kit for sale for $7500; I'm parting mine out, has less than 1000 miles on it and has larger turbos on it, 1 of 1 in the US.

http://www.ls2gto.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1434563#post1434563


----------



## I Stall Automatics (Aug 10, 2005)

camcojb said:


> Well, leaning towards a new Z06 now. I know it isn't boosted but it's very fast as-is.


Excellent value for money car! Even if you kept it completely stock you'd be able to just about keep up with your SL65 driving friend in the quarter mile who's spent nearly three times as much you on his car. :cheers


----------



## bondosGTO (Sep 5, 2007)

hate to see you loose the GTO. but my personal choice is the porsche 996 TT C4, chick i knew had one, daddy bought it. i loved it! the C4's are hard to find, not sure if they had the ceramic brakes.

06, brazen, 6M, GM special event vechicle, not released till 4/07


----------



## yellow turbo goat (Nov 7, 2007)

i am running a sts kit on my 04 m6 i had a t70 turbo on it and it did good and i had no prob's with it but the size of the turbo made the boost come in a little late so i just went to a hp61 turbo and it is putting down around 500whp on 8lbs of boost and it hits hard so yes would buy the kit again best for the money if you ask me.....good luck..Rich


----------

